# CPCO Exam!



## Compliance5 (Aug 3, 2012)

I Passed! Very hard exam, glad I stuck with it. Thanks to ALL, especially (JudyW & Ema) who helped guide me..


----------



## dseyfried (Aug 3, 2012)

ComplianceUC said:


> I Passed! Very hard exam, glad I stuck with it. Thanks to ALL, especially (JudyW & Ema) who helped guide me..


Hooray - Congratulations!


----------



## JudyW (Aug 3, 2012)

*Cpco exam*



ComplianceUC said:


> I Passed! Very hard exam, glad I stuck with it. Thanks to ALL, especially (JudyW & Ema) who helped guide me..



Congratulation!!!!!!  You should be very proud of yourself and you are correct it is a hard exam and people that pass it do show that they are up on the compliance issues that face all physician offices.  Compliance is only going to become more important as time passes.  I am so PROUD of you.  I knew you would pass.


----------



## Petuna Selby (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Yes, I too recently took and passed the CPCO exam. It was quite the challenge. It has already opened many doors for me in the compliance field. Good luck!


----------



## alexa0414 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations.

I have just begun my journey in obtaining my CPCO credentials. I am a bit scared about another long test. I figure if I stay on here and read, study my guide, and read journals and magazines I should be okay.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## robert37 (Mar 3, 2013)

*exam*

Can someone give me tips about taking this exam? I'm going to take it in May, please help me!


----------



## HArnold4 (Mar 27, 2013)

how is the exam compared to the CPC exam?? I thought about taking the CPCO exam myself.  Has anyone taken the exam using the guide and practise exam that AAPC offers? do you think that is a good way to go as far as being prepared??


----------



## twizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

HArnold4 said:


> how is the exam compared to the CPC exam?? I thought about taking the CPCO exam myself.  Has anyone taken the exam using the guide and practise exam that AAPC offers? do you think that is a good way to go as far as being prepared??



I've looked into it and I think you need far more than just the practice exams and study guide. AAPC lists many resources you need as additional study material. It was the same for the CPMA I took last year. The guides are good but you need to delve deeper to get the information. They're tough tests.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations !! I am thinking of taking the exam. What was your best reference / resource material for the exam?


----------



## stocki_stev (Apr 11, 2013)

Passed ! 83%


----------



## tbroug01 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Studying*

Can you tell me what you studied with? I bought a study Guide, what else should I use?


----------



## kylejohnson (Dec 15, 2015)

*What does "open reference" mean for CPCO exam?*

I'm taking the exam this Saturday. No one (my proctor or anyone at AAPC) can tell me what references I can bring in with me to take the exam. Can anyone of you veterans tell me what I can bring in? Many thanks! Kyle at englishmcgee@gmail.com.


----------



## cldavenport (Dec 16, 2015)

Within the CPCO study guide, there are websites mentioned for further reading/review. I printed all that extra information on those websites. Everything I printed from approved websites, I put into several binders and bought the binders with me in testing.


----------



## tbroug01 (Dec 18, 2015)

Compliance5 said:


> I Passed! Very hard exam, glad I stuck with it. Thanks to ALL, especially (JudyW & Ema) who helped guide me..



What did you use to study? I have the practice exam and the study guide.


----------

